# "사장님 돌다"



## nochim

사장님 돌다 is an uncle joke but when im searching for the word '돌다' it's have 2 meaning is "go crazy" and "turn aroud/spinning", so what does 돌다 exactly mean?


----------



## t k

I don't know the joke you refer to, so I can only answer when I have the context.  Depending on the context, either sense could apply.  --- tk


----------



## nochim

For exp:
Q: What do you call a pig who plays the guitar?

A: 포크무시크!

The joke i want to ask is "What do you call 사장님 돌다?"


----------



## t k

Hmm, I am not sure.
The first seems a play on "folk music".
The second could be on "Boston" suggested by "Boss turn"?
Just a guess.  --- tk


----------



## mink-shin

t k said:


> Hmm, I am not sure.
> The first seems a play on "folk music".
> The second could be on "Boston" suggested by "Boss turn"?
> Just a guess.  --- tk



Genius!


----------



## nochim

t k said:


> Hmm, I am not sure.
> The first seems a play on "folk music".
> The second could be on "Boston" suggested by "Boss turn"?
> Just a guess.  --- tk



Thank you. I think it right


----------



## applerie

I could understand after seeing the tk's comment. I've never heard that joke in Korea. : (
It is really old-fashion and dry humor.


----------



## mink-shin

applerie said:


> It is really old-fashion and dry humor


Agree, but I think it is only foreigners whose native languages aren't Korean.


----------



## tkgeek

nochim said:


> 사장님 돌다 is an uncle joke but when im searching for the word '돌다' it's have 2 meaning is "go crazy" and "turn aroud/spinning", so what does 돌다 exactly mean?



It means that person's mind is spinning - he's going crazy.


----------

